

GIVE HN: I will convert your designs into Facebook landing pages. (free) - apsurd

The Offer:<p>I would like to convert your HTML+CSS designs into Facebook-compatible code free of charge.
Your designs can include javascript interactions like slideshows, image galleries, tabs, show/hide effects, etc but you don't need to actually code it since I'll have to do that in FBJS.<p>Some possible uses are: 1) Your startup's Facebook page. 2) Your branding page or personal profile as a freelancer. 3) A page for one of your client's companies.<p>How it Works:<p>Just email me a link to a page that you've mocked up as your Facebook page. You can include jquery effects such as slideshows etc, and I'll try my best to recreate everything in Facebook-compatible code.
I'll let you know if I can't recreate a certain effect. When I'm done, I'll send you the fully rendered code ready to drop into Facebook. It's 100% yours to keep and publish as you wish. Easiest way would be to embed it via the FBML application. (I can instruct you on how to do this)<p>Why?<p>As per your permission I'd like to include your pages as sample pages that were produced with the web service I am currently working on. You can find more information about that here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1524019<p>No strings attached, I just want to use my service to improve upon it, find out what interactions users want in their pages, and above all: get some nice looking samples! So if you are a designer, please take me up on my offer. Your beautiful designs + my development time = win/win<p>Post here and/or email plusjade@gmail.com to take me up on the offer.
======
jonah
Cool! I just passed this on to a client. I'll ping you if they're interested.

------
diehell
Can i take a rain check on this?

~~~
apsurd
No problem, just get in touch with me so I can put you in the queue. This is a
very casual offer, as helping others is essentially helping myself be a better
page creator. email is in the bio!

